# Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht



## grubenreiner (8. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand wo ich mich eingehender zu den nötigen Lizenzen, deren Beschaffung/Gültigkeit/Kosten sowie den jeweiligen Bestimmungen informieren kann?
Leider ist mein italienisch auf rudimentäre Gastronomiebegriffe beschränkt, dummerweise hilft die Speisekarte vom Lieblingsitaliener da aber wenig .

Im speziellen interessiere ich mich für Lombardei und Piemont, ganz konkret für die Flüsse Sesia, Ticino und Po im Bereich zwischen Mailand und Alessandria.

Vielen Dank für alle weiterführende Infos schonmal!


----------



## Franz_x (10. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Salve,

hast Du schon mal die Tourist-Informationen in den entsprechenden Orten angeschrieben? Die können meist Englisch oder Deutsch.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## bike44rot (10. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Hallo,

die Region Piemont kannst du hier nachschauen:

http://www.regione.piemonte.it/agri/politiche_agricole/caccia_pesca/licenza.htm

VG Thomas


----------



## Franz_x (10. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Ich befürchte, Dein Link wird ihm nicht viel helfen....und auf den Google Übersetzer würde ich hier nicht bauen.





grubenreiner schrieb:


> Leider ist mein italienisch auf rudimentäre Gastronomiebegriffe beschränkt, dummerweise hilft die Speisekarte vom Lieblingsitaliener da aber wenig .


----------



## LosCarposHermanos (10. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

grüß dich, ich hab auch keine richtigen antworten bekommen, weil es einfach in jeder stadt anders geregelt ist.

Ich fahre zb. am Freitag nach bibione, ich habe einfach einem touristen center eine mail geschrieben und die haben mir sofort geantwortet.

Am meer braucht man oft keinen schein und keine lizenz, wir müssen nur 500 meter vom strand mit dem boot herausfahren...

für flüsse und weitere gewässer braucht man eine lizenz, die bekommt man für ca 13 euro ("angelschein" + "gewässerkarte)

ich hoff ich konnte dir bisschen helfen#6

****nachtrag****
sorry, hab vergessen zu sagen wo man es bekommt...
im touristen center kann mann es gleich kaufen !!! 

schönen abend noch


----------



## bike44rot (10. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, Dein Link wird ihm nicht viel helfen....und auf den Google Übersetzer würde ich hier nicht bauen.



Naja dann bleibt nur der Weg zum benachbarten Italiener und freundlich fragen - dann gibt's bestimmt auch eine ordentliche Übersetzung. 

Übrigens finde ich die Google-Übersetzung nicht so schlecht.

VG Thomas


----------



## FallOutBoy (23. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> hast Du schon mal die Tourist-Informationen in den entsprechenden Orten angeschrieben? Die können meist Englisch oder Deutsch.
> 
> ...




Hallo Franz,

brauchst du auf Elba eine Lizenz?
Konnte hierzu auch noch nichts finden... #c

Bin mal gespannt was da geht. Deine Berichte wecken Erwartungen :q

Grüße
FallOutBoy


----------



## Franz_x (23. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Servus,

ich habe nur die allgemeine dabei. Bin aber auch noch nie kontrolliert worden.
Wann bist Du denn wo? Wenn es bei mir klappt, dann bin ich die letzten beiden September-Wochen wieder vor Ort.

Hier nochmal die links: Mipaaf und Codice Fiscale

Grüße
Franz


----------



## grubenreiner (23. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Ich danke euch. 
Hab inzwischen durch Internetrecherche auch heraus gefunden dass es am besten ist die Lizenz in der jeweilig nächsten Turisteninfo zu kaufen.

Für mich hat sich die Sache jedoch erledigt da ich nach Portugal eingeladen wurde und Italien somit dies Jahr flach fällt.


----------



## FallOutBoy (23. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe nur die allgemeine dabei. Bin aber auch noch nie kontrolliert worden.
> Wann bist Du denn wo? Wenn es bei mir klappt, dann bin ich die letzten beiden September-Wochen wieder vor Ort.
> ...



Hallo Franz,

ich bin demnächst in Chiessi, Westküste, schön felsig...

Das Angelthema kam bei mir erst letzte Woche so richtig in Fahrt. Wollte zwar ne einfache Ausrüstung mitnehmen, jetzt wurde ich aber angefixt und versuch noch etwas Material zusammen zubekommen. |rolleyes
Bin normalerweise der pure Spinner, nur Kunstköder und null Mittelmeererfahrung. Werd mich wohl aber mal wieder seit Jahren auf Naturköder einlassen müssen, was ich so lese...

Also braucht man doch ein Lizenz am Meer! |bigeyes 
Eine "allgemeine". Hab ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Geht das vor Ort auf Elba? Wahrscheinlich in Portoferraio?!
Hätt sonst da einfach losgeangelt...|kopfkrat

Grüße
FallOutBoy


----------



## Franz_x (23. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Servus,

nix Behördengang - einfach bei Mipaaf anmelden, dazu brauchst Du eine Steuernummer (fake) --> link codice fiscale. Die Erlaubnis dann ausdrucken und in die Tasche schieben....kostet nix.

Chiessi kenne ich nur von der Durchfahrt. Ist aber ein nettes Dorf und die Küste sieht gut aus. Früher war ich auf viel mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, geht gut, aber Naturköder (Köderfisch) ist einfach fängiger. 
Wünsche Dir eine schöne und erfolgreiche Zeit - lass mir ja noch was drin #h.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## FallOutBoy (23. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Hab Dank für deine Hilfe, Franz! 

Das Mipaaf-Ding werd ich durchziehen.

Wo bist du immer auf Elba?

Spinnen  hab ich primär auch vor. Schlanke Wobbler, Popper im silber, blau,  makrelen, sardinen Design (wenn sie noch rechtzeitig kommen #t)
Was ich so lese, kann ich meine schlanken Meerforellenblinker vergessen.
Ob ein Mepps Spinner geht? (Aglia Longue Rainbow)

Mit toten Köderfisch und Auftriebssystem (Stock ins Maul + Drillinge) auf Grund?
Geht mit toten Köderfisch auch was an der Oberfläche mit Wasserkugel?
Oder besser Fischfetzen?
Wenn man nicht an Sardinen ran kommt, gehen auch die kleinen Brassen als Köderfisch? 

Lebend Köderfisch hab ich noch keine Idee wie ich das machen soll. Die "teleferica" Methode ist mir noch ein Rätsel wie da der Anschlag durchkommen soll.
Evtl. lieber mit Schimmer... Hoch, tief anbieten?
Zur Not hab ich mir Circle Hooks 0/2, 0/3 besorgt um dann was zu basteln.
Passt die Größe?
Warum sind Einzelhaken besser? Weil der Köderfisch so länger durchhält?

Oh Mann, sorry, ich kann gar nicht mehr aufhören |supergri

Grüße
FallOutBoy


----------



## Franz_x (23. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Servus,

wir sind immer in Marciana Marina. Wenn Du bequem von der Badedecke (am Felsstrand) fischen willst, dann kommst Du m.M. um den Lebendköder nicht vorbei. Meeräsche oder Hornhecht. Sardinen auf Grund oder Oberfläche kann schon auch gehen, aber dazu brauchst Du dann noch das Filo Elasico, sonst bringst Du die Sardine nicht raus. Bei Sardinen auf Grund auf die Muränen aufpassen....ich mag die Dinger einfach nicht. Wenn ich mit Sardine auf Grund fische, dann auch mit Auftriebskörper. Sardinen bekommst Du meist in den größeren Supermärkten. Wenn die Goldmakrelen schon da sind, beide Ruten an der Oberfläche, sonst eine an der Oberfläche und die andere den Köderfisch die Tiefe suchen lassen - immer Teleferica. Keine Angst, der Anschlag kommt bei den Bissen schon durch.....und mit Circle-Hook machst Du nix falsch. Das kurze Stahlvorfach nicht vergessen, aber nur einen ticken länger als den Köderfisch.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## FallOutBoy (24. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Sooo ... Mipaaf hat geklappt.

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps Franz! :m

Werd mich mal nach der Teleferica-Montage, insb. die Haken-Montage umsehen. Alles italienisch ... 

Was ich noch gar nicht gefunden habe:
Werfe ich bei Teleferica die komplette Montage raus? So weit wie möglich?
Oder erst das Blei und dann (irgendwie?) den Köfi ins Wasser?
Evtl missverstanden, aber ich las, dass der Köfi zum Blei selbst schwimmen soll... hää? ;+

Evtl habe ich auch die Möglichkeit vom Kanu aus zu Angeln. Soll bei unserem Haus dabei sein. Mal sehen...
Wie weit soll man da raus bzw. welche Tiefe ist gut?
Im Sommer sollen sich die Fische wegen dem warmen Wasser in tiefere Regionen zurückziehen. Oder ist das eher bei Hochseefischen relevant?

Grüße
FallOutBoy |supergri


----------



## Franz_x (24. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Servus,

wenn Dein Italienisch nicht so gut ist, vielleicht kannst Du damit mehr anfangen. Frag mal google nach "livebait slider" und evtl auch youtube.
Kanu wäre gar nicht schlecht, damit kommst Du evtl. bis nach Sant Andrea. Dort ist wohl ein guter Platz bei den Untiefen. 
Bei der Teleferica wirfst Du zuerst dass Blei aus und lässt dann den Köderfisch schwimmen. Für Goldmakrele - und wenn der Wind passt - mit einem Luftballon, sonst an der freien Leine. Aber die Köderfische brauchen schon eine gewisse Größe....
An meinem Badeangelplatz hat das Wasser ca. 20 m tiefe.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## FallOutBoy (24. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Welche Blei-Größe braucht man auf Elba?

Hab 40g und 60g Birnen...


Verwertest du deine Fänge immer selbst? Wenn ich deine Goldmakrelen anschaue ... die reichen ja ne Woche !

Grüße
FallOutBoy


----------



## Franz_x (24. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Servus,

für normales Grundangeln je nach Stelle. Von Sardine ohne alles auf Grund legen bis ca. 80gr. Bei der Teleferica ca. 120gr., sonst haken sich die Fische beim Biss nicht selber. Das Blei an einer kurzen Reißleine, damit Du bei einem Hänger nur das Blei verlierst und nicht den Fisch! Wichtig für die Circle-Hooks. Du brauchst keinen Anhieb setzen. Bei der Rolle den Freilauf rein und wenn es kreischt Freilauf raus und zügig kurbeln bis Du Widerstand hast. Dann geht´s auch schon los mit dem Spaßfaktor, v.a. bei den Goldmakrelen...... 
Was ich nicht direkt im Urlaub esse, wird eingefroren (filetiert) und in der Kühlung mit Heim genommen. Ich nehme aber auch nicht jeden Fisch mit. Cudas z.B. wandern wieder zurück. Sonst höre ich nach zwei Goldmakrelen am Tag auf zu fischen, da ist machmal sicher noch mehr möglich, wenn man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist. In Italien gilt aber auch die 5kg Regel. D.h. max 5kg gesamt oder ein Fisch der größer ist. Bin im Urlaub nicht so der Hardcore-Angler. Es macht mir Spaß neue Techniken zu entwickeln und freue mich, wenn es klappt.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## FallOutBoy (24. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Und jetzt die ala ala letzte Frage: 

Beim Spinnen: Mit Stahlvorfach oder direkt an die Mono?

Gruß
FallOutBoy |supergri


----------



## Franz_x (24. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

und jetzt die ala ala letzte Antwort : OHNE!!

Und Hauptschnur so dünn und unauffällig wie möglich. Wenn Du an Deinem Platz beim Drill Raum ohne Hindernisse hast, reicht eine 0,26 FC aus. Damit habe ich etliche  Cudas Ü 1m bis 1,17m raus gebracht....
Spinnfischen gehe ich nur in der Abenddämmerung und dann noch max 2 Stunden wenn es ganz dunkel ist.

Wenn bei Dir nix geht und du Internet hast, dann melde dich per PN bei mir....einen Joker hast Du dann noch #h

Grüße
Franz


----------



## FallOutBoy (24. August 2016)

*AW: Lizenzen und Bestimmungen Italien - Infoquellen gesucht*

Coool! :m

Dank dir Franz, aus Franken! |supergri


----------

